# What are the chances that I passed the PE?



## abourne (Nov 1, 2010)

I took the Mechanical - Thermo-Power-Fluids

Summary of my scoring estimates:

*Morning*

Worst case: 25 / 40 - 63%

Probable case: 27.5 / 40 - 70%

Best case: 30 / 40 - 75%

*Afternoon*

Worst case - 20 / 40 - 50% (I'm sure I did better than this)

Likely case - 25+ / 40 - 63%

Best case: 70-75% if I did well on guessing (20-25% of guessing correct).

----------------

I heard that the Machine Design and Thermo people are feeling good about the test. Hence, this might increase the benchmark for passing.

I'm hoping I scored above the median.

I know where my strengths are, Thermodynamics, Fluids, and Pumps. If I take it again, I'm going to need to focus more on HVAC, Heat Transfer, and Combustion.

Results won't be out until mid to late January.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 1, 2010)

wow. how did you all have time/energy to figure these imaginary percentages and manage to take the test? My head was swimming by the end of each session there is no way I could have spent braincells thinking about that when i took it.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 1, 2010)

worst case = 45/80 That doesn't cut it.

Probable case = 52.5 out of 80 That doesn't cut it

Best case = 60/80 That cuts it.

I say, that in 6 months, be sure that your worst case is 80/80. I'll bet your chances on passing will be great.

but seriously, never "shoot for" 56/80 always study and "shoot for" 80/80

then, if you miss a few, no big deal.



snickerd3 said:


> wow. how did you all have time/energy to figure these imaginary percentages and manage to take the test? My head was swimming by the end of each session there is no way I could have spent braincells thinking about that when i took it.


When I took it, I had a symbol that I put next to the question number. The 3 symbols represented YES (correct) NO, GUESS

I knew where I stood when I left the exam.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 1, 2010)

Keep in mind that you may have gotten a problem here or there wrong that you "know" you got right. Trying to estimate the number of problems you got correct is an exercise in futility in my opinion.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 1, 2010)

abourne said:


> I took the Mechanical - Thermo-Power-Fluids
> Summary of my scoring estimates:
> 
> *Morning*
> ...


There is a simple answer:

*Worst case: You will fail*

Probable case: You will probably pass

Best case: You will pass

Just relax and have fun waiting. There is nothing you can do now. This come from somebody that worried beyond limits while waiting and made a fool of himself in the process. Do not make that mistake.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 1, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> Just relax and have fun waiting. There is nothing you can do now. This come from somebody that worried beyond limits while waiting and made a fool of himself in the process. Do not make that mistake.


Every man (woman) must create their own destiny.

not sayin', but just sayin'


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 1, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> worst case = 45/80 That doesn't cut it.
> Probable case = 52.5 out of 80 That doesn't cut it
> 
> Best case = 60/80 That cuts it.
> ...


I guess that would work, but would require additional thought/reminder to always make the mark and tally at the end.



roadwreck said:


> Keep in mind that you may have gotten a problem here or there wrong that you "know" you got right. Trying to estimate the number of problems you got correct is an exercise in futility in my opinion.


Thats sort of what I was thinking.

I really had no clue how I did when I walked out of the room when I took it. Yes I understood many of the problems, but I also fell for some of the trick answers, some I know I caught and fixed, but there probably others i didn't.

I guess what I'm saying to all of you recent test takers, don't get bogged down, stressed out, or really waste the energy on something that is presently out of your control. It will make the wait a lot easier. It is what it is.

next the annoyance will be why it takes so long to grade a stupid scantron sheet!


----------



## abourne (Nov 1, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> worst case = 45/80 That doesn't cut it.Probable case = 52.5 out of 80 That doesn't cut it
> 
> Best case = 60/80 That cuts it.


From my review teacher, Rich:



> The MS&amp;M and T&amp;F guys are feeling pretty good about the test; and for the the 2nd test in a row the HVAC guys are looking for a knife to cut their throat. If you think you got ~70%, then you are almost sure to pass the exam. I think the cut score is usually a little bit lower.


----------



## abourne (Nov 1, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> next the annoyance will be why it takes so long to grade a stupid scantron sheet!


Results won't be out until mid to late January. I understand the NCEES undergoes a detailed statistical analysis on each problem and determines a cutoff. Next, the states decide their cutoff, although many follow the NCEES's recommendation.


----------



## navyasw02 (Nov 1, 2010)

abourne said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > next the annoyance will be why it takes so long to grade a stupid scantron sheet!
> ...


Does anybody know if the new NCEES registration will speed things up?


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 1, 2010)

abourne said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > next the annoyance will be why it takes so long to grade a stupid scantron sheet!
> ...


oh i know that...but from past experiences come about 8 weeks from now the conversations will start centering around why it take so long to grade a scantron.

They really need to invent a sarcasm font.


----------



## abourne (Nov 1, 2010)

Isn't the overall pass rate around 55% for ME's?

(I know it's generally lower for CE's, Chem-E's, EE's, etc.)

Hence, my hoping to score above the median.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 1, 2010)

¿ɥǝ ˙˙ʇuoɟ ɯsɐɔɹɐs ɹnoʎ sɐ sıɥʇ ǝsn pןnoɔ noʎ


----------



## navyasw02 (Nov 1, 2010)

abourne said:


> Isn't the overall pass rate around 55% for ME's?
> (I know it's generally lower for CE's, Chem-E's, EE's, etc.)
> 
> Hence, my hoping to score above the median.


According to NCEES it's 69% first timers, 41% retakers. California lumps the two on their results pages and historically it's been in the 45-55 range I think


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 1, 2010)

abourne said:


> Isn't the overall pass rate around 55% for ME's?
> (I know it's generally lower for CE's, Chem-E's, EE's, etc.)
> 
> Hence, my hoping to score above the median.


Actually, Chem E's first time pass rate is usually one of the highest.


----------



## abourne (Nov 1, 2010)

Yes, for ME's, the First timers range from 60-70%, repeat takers, around 33-39%.

But I've heard overall, it's about 55%


----------



## mark.herrmann (Nov 1, 2010)

Don't you guys know that they just throw all of the exams in a giant hat, and pick out 70% of them?!?!


----------



## cement (Nov 1, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> ¿ɥǝ ˙˙ʇuoɟ ɯsɐɔɹɐs ɹnoʎ sɐ sıɥʇ ǝsn pןnoɔ noʎ


how'd you do that?


----------



## The Man (Nov 1, 2010)

mark.herrmann said:


> Don't you guys know that they just throw all of the exams in a giant hat, and pick out 70% of them?!?!


Does anyone have any guesses as to why the repeat takers passing percentage is so much lower than first time takers?


----------



## benbo (Nov 1, 2010)

cement said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > ¿ɥǝ ˙˙ʇuoɟ ɯsɐɔɹɐs ɹnoʎ sɐ sıɥʇ ǝsn pןnoɔ noʎ
> ...


Turn the keyboard around?


----------



## mizzoueng (Nov 1, 2010)

I took the ME- Mechanical Systems &amp; Materials test.

The morning was pretty good, I had 3-5 that I was unsure of and 1-2 that I KNEW had errors in the problem itself. Since we can't talk about the problems I can't say which ones. I know some will be thrown out.

the afternoon session kicked my butt! I had to skip 10 problems right off the bat due to excessive length or I was unfamiliar with the topic. Once I got the others I was able to calm down and either work out the others or make educated guesses.

I think I did okay, but we'll see after the new year!

Oh, the pencils were white with green letters. We got to keep ours and were told that.


----------



## abourne (Nov 1, 2010)

mark.herrmann said:


> Don't you guys know that they just throw all of the exams in a giant hat, and pick out 70% of them?!?!


Are you serious?

I'm not sure because you didn't use the sarcasm font.


----------



## Bean PE (Nov 1, 2010)

The Man said:


> Does anyone have any guesses as to why the repeat takers passing percentage is so much lower than first time takers?


Because if someone isn't capable of passing the first time, they probably aren't capable of passing the second time. Remember, only the bottom third of examinees have to retake the test.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 1, 2010)

Bean PE said:


> The Man said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any guesses as to why the repeat takers passing percentage is so much lower than first time takers?
> ...


Ouch!!!!!!!!


----------



## cableguy (Nov 1, 2010)

Bean PE said:


> Because if someone isn't capable of passing the first time, they probably aren't capable of passing the second time. Remember, only the bottom third of examinees have to retake the test.


Now I don't know about that. I think it also has to do with study habits. A coworker of mine didn't pass the first time. He relied on Testmasters course exclusively, and didn't study much outside of class. He failed. He took the exam a second time - and this time he applied himself to studying - and he passed.

That said, if someone studies like crazy and fails, then I'd wonder about their techniques for studying, and if they're studying the right material. I took the Testmasters course; I honestly don't think I would have done as well going at it "on my own" as having the course in my corner. The course made me dig in and study (err, rather, my attitude about the course made me dig in - after all, the $1700 course was paid out of my own pocket, you bet I'm going to apply myself!). The course forced me to look hard at stuff I probably would not have emphasized.


----------



## Bean PE (Nov 1, 2010)

cableguy said:


> Bean PE said:
> 
> 
> > Because if someone isn't capable of passing the first time, they probably aren't capable of passing the second time. Remember, only the bottom third of examinees have to retake the test.
> ...


I didn't say not smart enough, just not capable - and the statistics back that up. It could be study habits, it could be an issue of time available to dedicate to the test, it could be test-taking skills, or it could just be an inability to "get" the material. But when people are trying and failing multiple times, it says something about that group and why the pass rate for re-testers is sub-40%.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 1, 2010)

Bean PE said:


> cableguy said:
> 
> 
> > Bean PE said:
> ...


It could be the ozone layer, or maybe that they were not capable the first ime but the second time or the third time. Maybe the planets were not alligned correctly. How about the bio-rythm?


----------



## navyasw02 (Nov 1, 2010)

I think part of the problem is that there just isnt much good study material out there. Unlike the GMAT/GRE/SAT/Whatever, there's literally more problems out there that are exactly like the ones on the test than you can possibly do. With the PE, I feel like the sample exam was the only thing that really represented the test. Everything else was overkill and frustrating. Sure, I felt prepared, but at the same time I would have felt better prepared if there were thousands and thousands of realistic problems out there instead of 2 NCEES practice exams.


----------



## Bean PE (Nov 1, 2010)

Actually I think the problem is most likely a failure to accurately count how many problems they know they got right, and miscalculating the cutscore from earlier failures.


----------



## mizzoueng (Nov 1, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> I think part of the problem is that there just isnt much good study material out there. Unlike the GMAT/GRE/SAT/Whatever, there's literally more problems out there that are exactly like the ones on the test than you can possibly do. With the PE, I feel like the sample exam was the only thing that really represented the test. Everything else was overkill and frustrating. Sure, I felt prepared, but at the same time I would have felt better prepared if there were thousands and thousands of realistic problems out there instead of 2 NCEES practice exams.


+1

NCEES and PPI would make a LOT more money if there were more sample tests.


----------



## navyasw02 (Nov 1, 2010)

mizzoueng said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> > I think part of the problem is that there just isnt much good study material out there. Unlike the GMAT/GRE/SAT/Whatever, there's literally more problems out there that are exactly like the ones on the test than you can possibly do. With the PE, I feel like the sample exam was the only thing that really represented the test. Everything else was overkill and frustrating. Sure, I felt prepared, but at the same time I would have felt better prepared if there were thousands and thousands of realistic problems out there instead of 2 NCEES practice exams.
> ...


Yea but then they'd have to go to the mattresses with the Lindeburg "family."


----------



## abourne (Nov 1, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> 2 NCEES practice exams.


Where is the second one?

I have the 2008. It would have been nice to have another.


----------



## mizzoueng (Nov 1, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> mizzoueng said:
> 
> 
> > navyasw02 said:
> ...


I don't think they would care if there was enough $$$ on the table. Or mattress, to cushion the blows, of........ &lt;insert horrible mental image&gt;


----------



## navyasw02 (Nov 1, 2010)

abourne said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> > 2 NCEES practice exams.
> ...


There's a 2001 for mech. Not that great because it's only english units and I thought it was way easier than even the 2008.


----------



## Bean PE (Nov 1, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> There's a 2001 for mech. Not that great because it's only english units and I thought it was way easier than even the 2008.


Why do you think you need anything but english units?


----------



## navyasw02 (Nov 1, 2010)

Bean PE said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> > There's a 2001 for mech. Not that great because it's only english units and I thought it was way easier than even the 2008.
> ...


Because recently the test was changed so that it uses english and metric units. It's not a huge deal, but it is nice to have a practice exam represent the same format as the actual exam. My biggest complaint as I mentioned before is that it is even easier than the 2008 sample exam.


----------



## Relvinim (Nov 2, 2010)

mizzoueng said:


> I took the ME- Mechanical Systems &amp; Materials test.
> The morning was pretty good, I had 3-5 that I was unsure of and 1-2 that I KNEW had errors in the problem itself. Since we can't talk about the problems I can't say which ones. I know some will be thrown out.
> 
> the afternoon session kicked my butt! I had to skip 10 problems right off the bat due to excessive length or I was unfamiliar with the topic. Once I got the others I was able to calm down and either work out the others or make educated guesses.
> ...


I also took the Mech Systems depth and actually felt like I did better with that than the morning session.

I am trying not to go over the test in my head because I am second guessing myself and there is no point...it's out of my control now. The good thing is I felt like 80-85% of all the problems I got an answer that matched one of the solutions. Bad part is now I wonder if I fell for some traps. This is why I try not to think about it.


----------



## mark.herrmann (Nov 2, 2010)

abourne said:


> mark.herrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you guys know that they just throw all of the exams in a giant hat, and pick out 70% of them?!?!
> ...


˙əʞɐʇsıɯ ʎɯ


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 2, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Keep in mind that you may have gotten a problem here or there wrong that you "know" you got right. Trying to estimate the number of problems you got correct is an exercise in futility in my opinion.



I still think it's worth doing. What I do is put a check mark next to the ones I feel really, really good about. Even if I only felt fairly good about a question or felt like I was able to eliminate an answer or two, it does not get a check mark. I give myself full credit for the checkmarked questions and then, I give myself 25% for all of the remaining problems. I hope that the problems a felt fairly good about but didn't checkmark will balance out the few that I checkmarked but still got wrong. With that said, here are more scores:

Survey: 75.5% Seismic: 35.5% 8-Hour (Transpo): 64.4%


----------



## maximus808 (Nov 3, 2010)

This is my second time taking the exam. The first time I spent so much time analyzing the problems I could have gotten wrong. I knew if I missed it, it would've been close and sure enough if the passing was a score of 56, I got a 52 and missed it by 4.

This time, I felt so much more confident in both the morning and afternoon. I had an hour to spare in the morning and 2 hours to spare in the afternoon. I double checked both sections and felt like I missed about 5 in the morning and 3 in the afternoon. Of course, there will be a few here and there that I though I got correct that I probably got wrong but 8 total is much better than 25 unsure like last April. I have a good feeling about this exam and I know I needed about 4-5 more points improvement to pass. So lets hope for the best 

Does anyone know if this test is averaged nationally, locally, or not at all? Thanks


----------



## abourne (Nov 3, 2010)

> Deleted at request of original poster


I was told if you solve 38 to 40 of the morning problems, you only need 10-12, 15 max, of the afternoon to pass the test.

I'm worried because I scored only about 70% in the morning. I didn't know how to do the simple graphics problems or the electrical stuff. I'll need to know that if I take it again. Also, I found out there are two problems that I thought I got correct which were wrong.

It's not clear where the cutoff is going to be, so given that many people feel good, if I'm closer to 60% overall rather than 70%, is what worries me.


----------



## maximus808 (Nov 3, 2010)

abourne,

Try not to worry about if you passed or failed. That really stressed me out last time. I would enjoy the 2-3 months before the results of the exam. Catch the time you missed with your family, friends, hobbies, and things you enjoyed to do before studying for the exam. I was so worried about how I did the last time that I basically was more worried waiting for the results than actually studying for it haha. But here' my analysis from a previous test taker (my first time was April 2010.)

I believe the cut score is 56/80 which is 70%. Keep in mind that the NCEES will throw out problems here and there if there is an error in the problem (hopefully it's not one that you would've got correct.) But it doesn't matter how you result in the 56, 57, 55, or whatever that cutscore is. You can get a balance from both morning and afternoon or do really well in one and not so well in another. Or do good in both 

How did you feel about the afternoon section? This is your specialty depth and is sometimes easy than the morning. As I failed the first exam, when looking at my diagnostics report I knew there areas in the morning I could improve on but my weakness was actually my depth. I made it a point to focus heavily on that and master the depth. This April, I felt great about the depth even better than the morning. I hope we all get through this together, but if things don't work out, use the diagnostics report and push yourself to learn as much you can in the areas you did weak in if it's your depth or any subjects in the morning. Good luck!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 3, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## chaocl (Nov 3, 2010)

Relvinim said:


> mizzoueng said:
> 
> 
> > I took the ME- Mechanical Systems &amp; Materials test.
> ...


I think there are at least 8 to 10 problems like this in the AM and another 5 - 7 questions in the PM. I couldn't say it out which problems will be that in here.

Always Check!(Check again save me more 7 in the AM and 8 in PM)


----------



## abourne (Nov 3, 2010)

Maximums,

Thanks for all the great advice on this matter.



maximus808 said:


> Try not to worry about if you passed or failed.
> Catch the time you missed with your family, friends, hobbies, and things you enjoyed to do before studying for the exam.


I am going on a three-week vacation soon which I planned months ago.



maximus808 said:


> I believe the cut score is 56/80 which is 70%.


My review teacher said the cutoff is generally a little below 70%.

Of course, the Thermo people are feeling good about this test, hence, the cutoff may be on the hight side.



maximus808 said:


> How did you feel about the afternoon section?


I feel pretty good about the afternoon session, but my likely case is about 25+ out of 40, or 63% for the afternoon. Of course, this assumes 100% of my guesses are incorrect which I'll get to below.



maximus808 said:


> I hope we all get through this together, but if things don't work out, use the diagnostics report and push yourself to learn as much you can in the areas you did weak in if it's your depth or any subjects in the morning. Good luck!


Yes, I do know that my strong points are fluids, thermo, and pumps.

I definitely need more attention to HVAC, Combustion, and Heat Transfer. I was week on solving the mass flow rates into a room for HVAC, some Chemistry on Combustion, etc.

Also, I really messed up on the graphics and electrical problems in the morning.

As for your 56/80 cutoff:

If I got 25 in the mornig and 25 in the afternoon, that's a total of 50, hence I only need six more.

I know for sure I got two answers wrong after discussing analyzing them afterwards, so, removing

78 - 50 = 28

28 would be the number I guessed on.

Of these 28, I need 6 / 28, or 21% of my random guesses to be correct.

If got 21% of my random guesses correct, this would put me around the 56 cutoff.

70% cutoff might be conservatively high.

25 correct in the morning and 25 correct in the afternoon might be conservatively low.

In theorey, about 25% of our guesses should be correct, but that can easily be significantly lower.

You should know, I took the PPI review course which I'm able to take again for free if I didn't pass.

The review course begins early January before we get the results, so I'm going to start again with studying and classes at that time just in case while awaiting the results.

I have a lot riding on this exam, instant promotion, increased salary potential, etc., so if necessary, I'll take this test repeatedly until I pass.

Thanks again for your feedback.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 3, 2010)

abourne said:


> I know for sure I got two answers wrong after discussing analyzing them afterwards, so, removing


you really shouldn't be discussing any of the test questions, unless of course it was with your internal monologue then have at it.


----------



## chaocl (Nov 3, 2010)

abourne said:


> Maximums,
> Thanks for all the great advice on this matter.
> 
> 
> ...


I got 31/40 AM and 13/40 PM (I got 100% on HVAC and Power in the morning but only 8% in power system in the afternoon) last time (ME-T&amp;F). I had a good feeling about at most 7 to 8 questions wrong in the morningand my feeling is correct that I got 31/40 AM. The PM I feel bad and I think I could get around 15/40. And with the rest 25 with choice of (A,B,C and D) can get me 6 problems right in addition. So my total score will be 21/40...but I am wrong.

The method the NCEES using is so complicate...If you get more than 20/40 then the method of guess and adding to your total score will apply!! But if you feel only 12 to 15 right and depend every other questions with guessing that they won't add to it. They will calculate how many people doing the same question got right and avg the problem...not the score.

So I was saying that don't count any additional problems into your total feel score of right ONLY.

I failed three times and everytime I was thinking the same question that with my calculation that I sould pass the exam but how am I fail?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 3, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> abourne said:
> 
> 
> > *I know for sure I got two answers wrong after discussing analyzing them afterwards*, so, removing
> ...


Where do they find them and why do they keep sending them to us... :deadhorse:


----------



## thoolie (Nov 3, 2010)

abourne said:


> I took the Mechanical - Thermo-Power-Fluids
> Summary of my scoring estimates:
> 
> *Morning*
> ...



For a bit of a historical analysis, California has posted all of their older exam statistics (they've included cut scores for the older ones - 10 year old tests).

http://www.pels.ca.gov/applicants/exam_statistics.shtml

If you scroll down to the results from 98 and 99, you'll find cut scores for all disciplines (you have to download the pdf). For example, in April of 1999, the cut score for the Electrical PE exam was 48 questions right out of 80 questions (60%). You'll also see that 29 of 199 people were able to get a score higher than 48 (14.6%). I'm willing to bet that this is probably in the ballpark of what should be expected of recent exams, as I think NCEES likes to try and maintain a moderate amount of similarity between exam difficulties. Now, they don't tell you if that 48 is before or after they throw out the bunk questions......

So, there is the official cut score. I hope that answers everybody's questions and helps you judge your likelihood of passing.


----------



## navyasw02 (Nov 3, 2010)

thoolie said:


> So, there is the official cut score.


You're going to get called a heretic for this.


----------



## thoolie (Nov 3, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> thoolie said:
> 
> 
> > So, there is the official cut score.
> ...



Well, perhaps I should have said, "There is the official cut score from 1999 from the Electrical PE exam which had 80 questions on it" (the document has cut scores for every discipline tested that year).

Either way, that is California's official information. I'm sure one can extrapolate that cut score based upon the pass percentage to the modern cut score based upon today's pass percentage. I'm going to go out on a limb and argue that they're probably not all that far apart.

I'm just the messenger.


----------



## abourne (Nov 3, 2010)

I read on the NCEES's web site that they don't release the cutoff score because it always changes on each exam.

While the pass rates might be similar, the cutoff certainly varies.

We may reasonably assume that 70% is likely pass, and we may also assume that the cutoff is usually a little below that.

I did hear that for ME's, the pass rate is about 55% overall (both first-time and repeat takers).

Hence, I'd like to hope I scored above the median.


----------



## jandres (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd bet that the cut score is somewhere closer to 48 than 56. People here just want to prop themselves up and like to think that there's no way they passed with a score that low. You typically overestimate your performance on an exam like this, and it makes you feel good if you think you scored higher than you actually did. NCEES sends those confusing diagnostics with percentages so they can throw you off their scent too, otherwise they'd just flat out tell you you got 6/9 right in this portion, 2/5 in that portion and you could just add it up and get the score. The percentages make it very easy to hide the true score.


----------



## benbo (Nov 3, 2010)

> You're going to get called a heretic for this.


You're right, because it's not correct.

The test from 1998 and 1999 was a completely different test that included essay type questions. It is not in any way comparable to today's entirely multiple choice test.

Read the NCEES website if you are actually interested in facts. But you won't find a raw cut score on there because they don't give it.

All tests have their own cut score. 56/80 or a little lower is a reasonable guess, but it's still a guess. I doubt it goes as low as 48 but I have absolutely no way of knowing. I have seen people use diagnostics to estimate failing scores and most have been above 48.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 3, 2010)

You either passed or you did not pass. All this pointless speculation is futile.


----------



## MadDawg (Nov 3, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> Try not to worry about if you passed or failed.


I'm starting to convince myself that I can't do anything about it now so I shouldn't worry, but it's tough because every time I see one of my coworkers he says "you get your results back yet?...it's a scantron!"


----------



## navyasw02 (Nov 3, 2010)

MadDawg said:


> maximus808 said:
> 
> 
> > Try not to worry about if you passed or failed.
> ...


He must not be a PE. Either that or he's a jackass.


----------



## Bean PE (Nov 3, 2010)

abourne said:


> I did hear that for ME's, the pass rate is about 55% overall (both first-time and repeat takers).
> Hence, I'd like to hope I scored above the median.


First timers have a high 60s% pass rate, so just hope you're not in the bottom third (of course, that really should be a goal in life).


----------



## abourne (Nov 3, 2010)

Bean PE said:


> First timers have a high 60s% pass rate, so just hope you're not in the bottom third (of course, that really should be a goal in life).


First timers and repeat takers are independant and mutually exclusive from the overall pass rate of 55%.

I should note that the pass over the past seven tests, excluding an easy exam that had a 62% pass rate on year, avaraged about 52% and ranged from 48% to 56% (a calculation I did by looking at the link provided before).

Yes, the pass rate is higher for first-timers. However, overall, if approximatley 50% pass the test, being above the median will likely result in passing, regardless of the magnitude of how many are in each category.

The overall pass rate is based on the total number of exam takers.

Afterwards, they may be categorized by first-timers or repeat takers.

The bottom 1/3 will clearly fail, as well as many others above that and below the median, first timers or not.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 4, 2010)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?s=&amp;amp...t&amp;p=6755568

Using the above link, you can download a great spreadsheet made by an EB.com member. It's for the civil.

using such calculations, do a search for "Diagnostic" and you will find many threads like this one:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showto...p;hl=diagnostic

48 is not the cut score anymore.


----------



## BUTTHEAD (Nov 4, 2010)

abourne said:


> What are the chances that I passed the PE?


uhhhhh.... like ....

you probably didn't... uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh


----------



## BEAVIS (Nov 4, 2010)

hehehehehehehehehehehehehe

yeah yeah yeah FIRE FIRE FIRE !!!!!!


----------



## CAPELS (Nov 5, 2010)

This thread left out a primary consideration in the development of cut scores, the use of "bibbidy-bobbidy-boo".


----------



## Flux Capacitor (Nov 5, 2010)

I'd like to point out, regarding the cut score of 48, that the same site shows a cut score of 70 for EE in April 2005. Yet despite the higher reported cutscore, the passing rate was also significantly higher. As far as I can tell, this is the last time a cut score has been reported for the EE PE exam.


----------



## benbo (Nov 5, 2010)

Anthony C said:


> I'd like to point out, regarding the cut score of 48, that the same site shows a cut score of 70 for EE in April 2005. Yet despite the higher reported cutscore, the passing rate was also significantly higher. As far as I can tell, this is the last time a cut score has been reported for the EE PE exam.


That "70" is not a cut score in the way people are talking about it. It is meaningless as far as telling the raw number of questions which were needed to pass that administration. They might as well have written "PASS".

It's like getting a 700 on an SAT test. It doesn't mean you got 700/800 - it's a scaled score tied to a raw score. Only in the case of the PE they don't give you the conversion.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 6, 2010)

jandres said:


> I'd bet that the cut score is somewhere closer to 48 than 56. People here just want to prop themselves up and like to think that there's no way they passed with a score that low. You typically overestimate your performance on an exam like this, and it makes you feel good if you think you scored higher than you actually did. NCEES sends those confusing diagnostics with percentages so they can throw you off their scent too, otherwise they'd just flat out tell you you got 6/9 right in this portion, 2/5 in that portion and you could just add it up and get the score. The percentages make it very easy to hide the true score.



I agree with this. My gut feeling is the score required to pass is in the low 60%'s.


----------



## khaled_eid (Nov 6, 2010)

ptatohed said:


> jandres said:
> 
> 
> > I'd bet that the cut score is somewhere closer to 48 than 56. People here just want to prop themselves up and like to think that there's no way they passed with a score that low. You typically overestimate your performance on an exam like this, and it makes you feel good if you think you scored higher than you actually did. NCEES sends those confusing diagnostics with percentages so they can throw you off their scent too, otherwise they'd just flat out tell you you got 6/9 right in this portion, 2/5 in that portion and you could just add it up and get the score. The percentages make it very easy to hide the true score.
> ...


Waht does the meaning of the cut off score ? is that relative to the no of people they want for example 30% to fail ?


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 6, 2010)

khaled_eid said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > jandres said:
> ...



Someone can correct me if I am wrong but it is my understanding that the cut score is the lowest number of correct problems one needs to pass the exam. This equates to an "adjusted 70%", after the board sets the new 100%. Meaning, it is not 70% of the original 80 questions (56 correct needed) but 70% of some number less than 80 (less than 56 correct needed). My gut is that the cut score usually comes out to be in the low 60%'s (cut score of 50 +/-).


----------



## maximus808 (Nov 6, 2010)

Actually, that sounds about right ptatohed. I'm slowly forgetting about the exam as there are so many things coming up with work and the holidays. The PE ended at a good time so we can forgot about it for awhile until the results come in. But then it hits right before Christmas or after and it can either make or break your holidays. I didn't purchase the new NCEES material but that's the plan if things don't go well. But if I do pass, it will be one great Christmas!


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 6, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> Actually, that sounds about right ptatohed. I'm slowly forgetting about the exam as there are so many things coming up with work and the holidays. The PE ended at a good time so we can forgot about it for awhile until the results come in. But then it hits right before Christmas or after and it can either make or break your holidays. I didn't purchase the new NCEES material but that's the plan if things don't go well. But if I do pass, it will be one great Christmas!


maximus, I doubt we'll get our results before X-Mas. You think we will? 15 weeks puts is into Feb some time.


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 6, 2010)

My advice from when I took the exam and played the waiting game.... find a new hobby (or catch up on an old one) to pass the time... playing the 'what if' game will only drive you crazy and make the wait take forever.

(Plus I have another 8-12 weeks of moderating this forum until results arrive)...


----------



## navyasw02 (Nov 7, 2010)

ptatohed said:


> maximus808 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, that sounds about right ptatohed. I'm slowly forgetting about the exam as there are so many things coming up with work and the holidays. The PE ended at a good time so we can forgot about it for awhile until the results come in. But then it hits right before Christmas or after and it can either make or break your holidays. I didn't purchase the new NCEES material but that's the plan if things don't go well. But if I do pass, it will be one great Christmas!
> ...



CA said 15 weeks, but I dont think it will be that long. There's an excel file someone made and the average has historically been between 90-100 days. Not great, but better than 15 weeks. I also think we'll get them before the refile deadline so my guess will be the week after New Years.


----------



## MadDawg (Nov 7, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> MadDawg said:
> 
> 
> > maximus808 said:
> ...



Both, actually...


----------



## RobertR (Jan 12, 2011)

abourne said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > worst case = 45/80 That doesn't cut it.Probable case = 52.5 out of 80 That doesn't cut it
> ...


Rich is damn good. He REALLY knows his stuff.


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 16, 2011)

So abourne, did you pass?


----------

